# Relevance of autoimmune thyroiditis in children and adolescents with vitiligo



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Relevance of autoimmune thyroiditis in children and adolescents with vitiligo

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=012411&subspec_id=419


----------

